# New Tegu, Many Problems



## willy0022 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok so this is my first thread, I've been using this site for a while now but just recently joined. 

So im going to be putting a deposit down on Boby Hills 2012 hatchlings from VarnYard Herps.  I'm getting an Argentine Black and White Tegu, This will be my first one, so after months and weeks of research dicided that the argentine black and white would be the best tegu for me to begin with. (My own opinion.)

I still haven't decided on the name, though I think i'll end up naming it Negini if it is a boy and Nigina if it's a girl. (Voltemorts snake from Harry Potter for those who are not THAT familiar with Harry Potter not obsesed just like the name.) 

So i've looked into the pros and cons of getting one and there mostly pros! I've already thought of long term and decided that I could deal with it for 6-10 years, so here I am writing this to you guys 6:30 in the morning! 

Once I get the little guy I will be housing him in a 55 gallon tank with, 4inches Cypress mulch, a 3ft ReptiSun 5.0 UVB light, a basking bulb, night light, and a medium hide. Only for a month or two. (I under stand how big they grow and how fast it takes them to grow so I think thats plenty of room for the little guy for now.

I'll be feeding him ground turkey, fruits if I can. (I read that it is difficult to get them to eat fruits at first...) F/T (Frozen/Thawd) Pinkie mice when able to eat them, and vegtibles. I'll be sprinkling calcium over the mice and turkey. 

Later on when he gets older I'll be feeding him F/T Rats, Fruits, Vegtibles, Ground Turkey, and Dubia Roches with Calcium again. 

After he out grows it in one or two months I'll be moving him to a custom built 8ft,4ft,3ft front swing down plexi glass door. With 6inches of cypress mulch, 2 4ft ReptiSun 10.0 UVB bulbs, Basking Bulb, Night light custom built hide, a painted, to look like rock, litter box for a water dish/soaker, and a few live plants. I think that should be plenty of room for him to live in.

Im recently living with my mom although will be moving back in with my dad (school). The only problem is I don't know how to tell my dad that im going to be bringing a 5ft lizard into his house, since he still has no idea I have a down payment on one. Anyone have any suggestions? 

And if im doing anything wrong with the habitats leave a comment. (Sorry it's so long detail tends to help.)


----------



## the_cw (Apr 28, 2012)

I would say, now, that the most important thing is to have a conversation with anyone who is going to be providing shelter for the lizard. I'm not sure how your dad will feel, and I think you ought to give him a longer heads up than 2(ish) months. This is a paramount issue. Any animal is a tremendous responsibility, and the sheer size of the lizard is daunting enough to consider involving everyone around you. Please consider speaking with them very soon.

The rest sounds alright(thought I'll leave that to others--like I'm not sure on your 5.0 UVB).


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, its not going to start off as a 5 foot lizard. Everything sounds pretty good, but Im no expert. Post some pics when you get him/her.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 28, 2012)

I would go with a mercury vapor bulb rather than a 5.0. At least get a 10.0 and stay away from coiled/compacts.

I agree with talking to your dad as soon as possible. Parents don't usually like surprises.


----------



## willy0022 (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, Thank you every one for the replies! I'll be sure to post pics and keep you updated on him. I'll probably be switching to the 10.0 bulb though, I was originally was going to go with a 10.0 but I read that the 5.0 is better for tropical animals, I guess they were wrong about that, oh well!

Thanks again, Willy...


----------



## Dana C (Apr 29, 2012)

willy0022 said:


> Ok so this is my first thread, I've been using this site for a while now but just recently joined.
> 
> So im going to be putting a deposit down on Boby Hills 2012 hatchlings from VarnYard Herps.  I'm getting an Argentine Black and White Tegu, This will be my first one, so after months and weeks of research dicided that the argentine black and white would be the best tegu for me to begin with. (My own opinion.)
> 
> ...


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 29, 2012)

There is a confusion about the tropical animals and 5.0 vs 10.0. Animals like chameleons or certain geckos that are UV sensitive do well with 5.0. Tegus do better with 10.0. The amount of UVB generated by a 5.0 is pretty small.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 29, 2012)

Your tegu would likely be fine in a large enclosure to be perfectly honest. Some people advise upgrading but you have to remember there are no small cages in the wild...


----------



## Apophis (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi I am new here as well but I've had a Tegu for 3 years. The main thing I noticed is you mentioned using a night light? From what I've read the night vision (red or blue) lights are not advisable and can have negative effects on a tegus eyes. If you are concerned about heating at night I highly suggest a Ceramic Heat Emitter. They last for a very long time and emit no light. Sounds like you have most everything planned out pretty good though, when telling your Dad about your new love I would really emphasize how prepared you are and how much research you have done. Good luck! Tegus are a LOT of work but it's totally worth it, they have great personalities.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Apophis said:


> Hi I am new here as well but I've had a Tegu for 3 years. The main thing I noticed is you mentioned using a night light? From what I've read the night vision (red or blue) lights are not advisable and can have negative effects on a tegus eyes. If you are concerned about heating at night I highly suggest a Ceramic Heat Emitter. They last for a very long time and emit no light. Sounds like you have most everything planned out pretty good though, when telling your Dad about your new love I would really emphasize how prepared you are and how much research you have done. Good luck! Tegus are a LOT of work but it's totally worth it, they have great personalities.



I believe that issue only applies to the coiled lights, as those emit light at a higher intensity. I've been using Zoo Med infrared bulbs for over 20 years for both heat and nocturnal illumination and have had ZERO problems. The SoCal representative form Zoo Med came to my herp society as a guest lecturer and I asked him about the red light-eye issue, since I was confused and concerned. He told me the problems are caused by people installing the lights incorrectly or letting their animals get too close; he also said the coiled-style bulb was the worst and to go with either the florescent tube or the mercury bulbs. If you use an infrared bulb as a nightlight and keep it high enough where your tegu won't be staring right at it, you won;t have any problems.


----------

